

Analyzing Rap Lyrics with Python [video] - almoste
http://pyvideo.org/video/2658/analyzing-rap-lyrics-with-python

======
simonlebon
Larry Hastings was the muse for this for sure

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKiySLUrYQ8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKiySLUrYQ8)

